# NFS:Carbon widescreen tool



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 7, 2006)

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/3343/nfscabdondemo16isto901gi4.th.jpg

"Do this to fix Carbon for widescreen...

*www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads

1.Download the program called Universal Widescreen (UniWS) Patcher
2. Go into your Need for Speed Carbon directory and name the exe file speed2.exe
3. Open up the program you just downloaded and select Need for Speed Underground 2 from its game menu
4. Enter the resolution you want in the program
5. Locate the directory for Carbon in the program and click "Patch"
6. Launch Carbon and select the 640x480 resolution
7. Finished!

Notice: Make sure to backup the original Carbon exe for updating your game later with official patches!

Enjoy!" 
- - - just spreading the word - - - 

Official patch on it's way for better graphix/gameplay/etc.


----------



## imdbest (Nov 7, 2006)

thx a lot
this cud Widescreen any game I think
grrrr8 share


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 7, 2006)

wow thanks man.. was looking for this


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2006)

cool , but dont create different threads for similar topics , a nfsc thread is already running from a long time , it will be great if u post such info related to nfsc in that thread next time.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 8, 2006)

ok man i thought it would adress the query directly..wont happen again

or 

just merge this topic with the linked one


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 26, 2009)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *img64.imageshack.us/img64/3343/nfscabdondemo16isto901gi4.th.jpg
> 
> "Do this to fix Carbon for widescreen...
> 
> ...


 

I tried this procedure, but the game crashes just after launching


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2009)

the game works great on xp, but crashes a lot in vista....i tried applying the patches as well, but still the game crashed a lot...was so excited abt the game but me using vista so no carbon for me...


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> the game works great on xp, but crashes a lot in vista....i tried applying the patches as well, but still the game crashed a lot...was so excited abt the game but me using vista so no carbon for me...


 

That SUX!! the same problem is with NFS Most wanted too


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> That SUX!! the same problem is with NFS Most wanted too



well mostwanted worked well on vista for me...


----------

